# VERIFICATION OF SPOUSAL PRP FOR ID APPLICATION



## Eusoph SA (Jan 9, 2020)

Good day folks. My spouse got her PRP end of March 2021. We went to our regional offices to apply for her ID document. We were told that ID applications based on PRP were suspended. Around Mid-May we went back to the same regional office, we were asked to leave a copy of my spouse's PRP. The consultant who assisted us said they were mandated to do their own verification direct from PTA HQ. Only then would we get the green light to apply. Somewhere around the 10th of July 2021 we went back to check if there was any progress. We found out a response from PTA HQ. They said we were supposed to do an interview to establish if we were really married and stuff. We booked for an interview and the documents were resubmitted. Now it's three months of waiting for this so called verification. Is there any one experiencing the same those with PRP based on spouse. Why can't they use the verification that came with the PRP. They never even attempted to ask for it. Looking forward to hearing from anyone with the same or different experiences.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Eusoph SA said:


> Good day folks. My spouse got her PRP end of March 2021. We went to our regional offices to apply for her ID document. We were told that ID applications based on PRP were suspended. Around Mid-May we went back to the same regional office, we were asked to leave a copy of my spouse's PRP. The consultant who assisted us said they were mandated to do their own verification direct from PTA HQ. Only then would we get the green light to apply. Somewhere around the 10th of July 2021 we went back to check if there was any progress. We found out a response from PTA HQ. They said we were supposed to do an interview to establish if we were really married and stuff. We booked for an interview and the documents were resubmitted. Now it's three months of waiting for this so called verification. Is there any one experiencing the same those with PRP based on spouse. Why can't they use the verification that came with the PRP. They never even attempted to ask for it. Looking forward to hearing from anyone with the same or different experiences.


Just go to a diffente regional office. Which province are you? If Gauteng just go to Randburg. Normally you only need that verification of PRP which comes attached to the PRP (a second copy of the PRP)/.


----------



## Eusoph SA (Jan 9, 2020)

jollem said:


> Just go to a diffente regional office. Which province are you? If Gauteng just go to Randburg. Normally you only need that verification of PRP which comes attached to the PRP (a second copy of the PRP)/.


Thanks very much, we will try to do that.


----------



## Eusoph SA (Jan 9, 2020)

We went back today, only to find out that the verification was done early August. Managed to apply for ID today.


----------

